# Playing scary board games on Halloween night!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

When we were kids, my brothers and me, we would play this board game on halloween night after trick or treating, staying up late, high on sugar, it really scared me the hell out of me, I really thought it was haunted for real (I was very young, okay!). 





Image Gallery | BoardGameGeek
Haunted Mansion Game | Board Game | BoardGameGeek

Sadly, my father got rid of it long ago. I do remember playing some other scary games, in wich I still have a nice little collection of scary board games. 

I know today, kids and teens play with Wija boards on Halloween, I even seen some pink ones at Toysrus (my wife didn't allow me to buy one (L). 

Did you play scary boards when younger, on Halloween night too?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I also found this new version you can download for free

"Escape from the Haunted Mansion" Board Game


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ouija boards and an esp game are about the only things when i was young. i don't believe they had scary ones out then. my daughters time they had-are you afraid of the dark. maybe others but i don't remember them. now they have quite a few out and i have some of them. i guess we just play them, i never thought of playing them just on halloween. would be a fun night


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

We have played scary video games in the past on halloween night, stuff like silent hill, resident evil. Never really played board games on halloween, unless you want to count how scarily awful I am at monopoly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

I am a board game nerd and I would love this one. I cant find Haunted Mansion on ebay which is strange. I can only find disney haunted mansion Clue or Life. I will have to add this game to my yard sale searches I suppose.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

osenator said:


> I also found this new version you can download for free
> 
> "Escape from the Haunted Mansion" Board Game



Very cool find Osenator! That's really nice that they did this and posted it for anyone to download. My brother and I use to love to make up our own board games so I know we would have appreciated something like this if it was available when we were kids.

As for the original question of the thread, we were way too busy after we got home from ToTing counting and sorting all of our bags of candy to play any games. The Haunted Mansion game was beyond my ToTing age but really looked cool. Too bad they don't bring it back. I love the changing wheels. Very nice board movement. I can see why you liked it. When I was a kid our family was really big on playing board games and putting together puzzles.

For anyone looking for a board game for halloween time (haven't played it but saw this recently), Things You Never Knew Existed has this board game called (I think) "Oh, No... Zombies!" No where near as cool as Haunted Mansion though.

A few years ago I picked up a DVD game called "The Gatekeeper Atmosfear" from Tuesday Morning. 






Love to hear about any other games out there that are suited for the holiday.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have many halloween related board games and also used to play on or around halloween ,pretty much the whole month of october.Halloween yhatzee,wich witch is which. I wish they made more halloween scary type games. Check out this place for some cool unique games.

Twilight Creations Inc


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I love halloween games!! We would play ghost comes out at midnight untill we were forced to come inside. There were board games we had that I am still looking for . Green Ghost game. , 1313 dead end drive as an adult I got the nightmare and atmosfear and the extra videos to these games


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

sounds like a cool tradition


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Hubby flat out refuses to use a Ouija board. He really believes bad things come from them.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

osenator said:


> I also found this new version you can download for free
> 
> "Escape from the Haunted Mansion" Board Game


This is the awesomest! Thanks for the early birthday/Halloween/Christmas present, osenator!

Even as a kid, for me, everyday was Halloween. My favorite games were "Which Witch?", and "Voice of the Mummy". Now that I have kids of my own, their faves are 1313 Deadend Drive, Vampire Hunter, Dungeon of Doom, and The Haunted Mansion version of Clue. 

Next on our list is the Haunted Mansion version of Life. It looks pretty good.


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

This site has a great list of old school spooky board games. I had a few of these when I was a kid. Unfortunately they are long gone now.
The Haunted Closet: Spooky Board Games


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh I remember the Green Ghost Game! I don't think I owned it but played it at the house of one of the kids in our neighborhood. So funny how these game board box covers evoke so many memories.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Here what I have as boardgames.

View attachment 9791


View attachment 9792


View attachment 9793


And yes, that is Talisman, the best game EVER! I got this in 1988, and still love it to death... I might always lose at Monopoly, but I DENY at Talisman..


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This one isn't scary, but would be good for small kids. http://pics.hoobly.com/full/OB14ML7QN1BMPHKBVG.jpg 13 dead end drive
You get to bump people off with a chandelier, stairs, bookshelf falling on them... 
Buggula, i'm with your husband on the ouija boards, I won't even play with them for Halloween lol
A really awful commercial for it:


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

We used to play Nightmare. I loved that game. I believe it was the first game in the series. I think Atmosphere was made after that. They need to come out with more games like that.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Touch of Evil is a really good game. It's set in colonial America and you have to track down the monster and protect the city.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Board Games on Halloween Night ain't ever gonna happen at my place...
But thanks for the post, great games for the Season!


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Buggula said:


> Hubby flat out refuses to use a Ouija board. He really believes bad things come from them.


I do to  I get a bad vibe from them. 

I like the board games but I'm not convinced that a Ouija board is a "game" 
Just my thought. I tend to stay away from the dark arts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a board game I haven't seen before "Last Night On Earth" a zombie board game. 










It's available over at ThinkGeek.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Osenator, how much Heroscape do you play?


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a board game I haven't seen before "Last Night On Earth" a zombie board game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Game one of the best zombie board games out there.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

The original Nightmare board game has such fond memories of Halloweens past for our daughter that she wanted to play it once again at the Halloween party at her apt. last year. Dragged it out of the storage unit & made a dvd from the tape for her (she's got every other electronic gizmo under the sun, but no vcr). I didn't think it would really go over at a twenty year olds' bash, but apparently the guests had a blast goofing on it & yelling "Yes, my Gate Keeper!"


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sure am glad to have stumbled upon this thread! We used to own Atmosfear, it was fun! (*"STOP!"* It always made me jump when he said that). Anyway, there are some very cool games to look for here-thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I love board games and I am always picking them up at yard sales. I have not seen alot of these out there though. I finally got Risk this weekend and took it home to find every peice was there...but the board! I was so excited to see the soldiers I just assumed the board was there.

Osenator I cant believe you have the Ghostbusters Game!!! I love it!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Brand new game my brother just turned me onto, it's called touch of evil.
check it out here.

http://stores.homestead.com/FlyingFrogProductions/StoreFront.bok


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Now, if only we could all get together and play thoses cool games..


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

This thread is really making me nostalgic to play Nightmare at this year's party. Thinking to set it up to play in teams for prizes. 

YES, MY GATE KEEPER!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love to play games and i'm a good loser and a good winner, but, the risk game, for some reason i hate losing that game. and the crazy part is i've never won, and that drives me crazier. no matter how old or young i play i lose.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Loved nightmare! We always had a good time playing that game.

I had another board game years ago. It was probably a Hasbro product. To set it up, you actually built a haunted house that had rooms. You moved the pieces [carboard people] around the board according dice rolls and cards. If you landed on such and such, you dropped a ball [mouse trap type ball] down the chimney and it would randomly go down into a given room and could knock your piece out of play. Much like mouse trap, the ball would trip off different haunted stunts in each room to get you, such as dropping down a flight of steps, or dumping into a catcher that knocked a wall forward to hit you, etc. It was a lot of fun and quite unique. I'll have to see if I still have it somewhere. I can't find it on line- even ebay. Anybody ever have this game?

Dan


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

HAAAAA! Found it! It was called Ghost Castle. Lots of great pics of it in this auction-

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ghost-castle-Ha...em&pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item51930e01d8

Of course, this was a kid game that we had fun playing with our daughter when she was little, all those years ago. Now she's 18 and she'd probably say, huh?!










Dan


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I finaly got the third expansion for nightmare off of ebay!! The Witch is now mine!! She was hard to find and get here. Now cant wait for it to show up at the house YES!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I completly forgot I owned this Bones Jenga type game until tonight!! We went out in the backyard and lit a ghost blowmold for light and then played all night tonight. This game is simple yet a blast. I believe this was a Pier One item at one time. My good friend gifted it to me last year.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I never saw the bones janga !! Never knew they made that one. LOL now that would be a cool game to have at a halloween party


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

We were the ouija board bandits! I always used too make it move and scare the heck outta everyone! LOL! I was a mean evil lil kid!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I completly forgot I owned this Bones Jenga type game until tonight!! We went out in the backyard and lit a ghost blowmold for light and then played all night tonight. This game is simple yet a blast. I believe this was a Pier One item at one time. My good friend gifted it to me last year.


It will be mine...oh yes, it WILL be mine. OMG. It actually will be mine...they have it on Amazon! I just ordered it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love jenga. i didn't know either thay had a bones one


----------

